# Are CRS good algae cleaners?



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the CRS make good algae cleaners like Amanos?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

what makes an awesome glass cleaner is a zebra nerite snail. they may lay eggs on things, but BOY do they clean the glass. Just keep one. two apparently causes them to mate and want to lay eggs. I am not sure about a single snail.... But I love them for their ability to clean glass magnificently well. 

Cherries are decent at pick pick picking. I think red nosed shrimp are as well.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Since they are so small, they barely put a dent to cleaning algae. Ocats, amano shrimp, nerite, and of coarse yourself is the best combo.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> what makes an awesome glass cleaner is a zebra nerite snail. they may lay eggs on things, but BOY do they clean the glass. Just keep one. two apparently causes them to mate and want to lay eggs. I am not sure about a single snail.... But I love them for their ability to clean glass magnificently well.
> 
> Cherries are decent at pick pick picking. I think red nosed shrimp are as well.


Too bad Amanos are so dull looking but I know from experience they work well. Nerites don't reproduce in fresh water right? Do they escape from open top tanks?


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

CRS are good if you have a colony of them but yup they are pretty!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Bunbuku said:


> Too bad Amanos are so dull looking but I know from experience they work well. Nerites don't reproduce in fresh water right? Do they escape from open top tanks?


they can. I have mine in a 1 litre vase at the moment. Wondered where it went. looked on my desk. it was sitting there. dropped it back in, it walked off. The snail had the vase crystal within a few hours of putting it in.

I highly recommend them. They don't reproduce in fresh apparently. Some might have, but its not common. Mine haven't. I have a brackish tank I might put some eggs should they try to reproduce. Nerites are gorgeous snails and kinda fun to watch working.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

If you have a female Nerite, she will lay eggs, but they won't hatch and die off. They are WONDERFUL algae eaters.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

no CRS are not very good algae eaters in my experience.  They may eat softer types of algae like diatoms but won't do much for the tougher kinds like string, hair, spot, bba, etc.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh well, no substitute for good old Amano shrimp! I wonder why Amano's tank don't usually show snails. Do they burrow?


----------

